# Breeder keeps changing date for baby..



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm being patient, I swear, but I'm starting to get uneasy now. I never should have given this deposit, I should not have access to my credit card while on pain medicine, (following a surgery) Clear headed now :/

I had originally been told 'first week of April', then when it comes along I send a message and suddenly it's for the middle of April, now they are saying 'still' the end of April. (Still??) 
According to the website, these babies had been born around the 3rd of March and earlier.

I actually told them this time that they are making me nervous, they asked why and I told them, "you have my money and you keep changing the date with no explanation!"
When I email asking for pictures of my hedgehog, they don't respond, once they directed me to 'pictures' they had posted on their website but that doesn't show me mine, those could be any pictures.

They've asked me exactly zero questions about my knowledge of hedgehog care, just wanted that deposit. When I asked what kind of food they give, they tell me I can use whatever I want. 

Of course I want my baby to be healthy and ready to go before she comes home but I'm starting to worry that maybe there aren't any hedgehogs available from them at all, ya know?

I am wondering if it would be 'wiser' to get my deposit back and wait until I can make a longer trip to someone else who will actually communicate with me.. Not many breeders in South Carolina, I'm going to have to go to North, I guess.
Am I being obnoxious? I'm just worried.. I've done a ton of research on hedgehogs, and you guys have been an enormous help.. if I do get the baby, what kind of condition is it going to be in if they don't even care what kind of food I give it? 

- Sarah


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

That sounds super sketchy. Are they close enough that you could drive over to their place, unannounced or not?


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I can't do it.. the whole reason I went with them was because they were going to be able to deliver, close by. 
I know, stupid of me, but I can't drive right now and my fiance can't take a day off for this when he's planting corn and then immediately soybeans.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, if you're able to get your deposit back, I say do it and find someone else. It sounds like they may not take great care of their hedgies anyway. :/


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

They finally responded, they sent a picture.. I'm going to just.. See what happens with them and also start looking elsewhere. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't overreacting
Thanks!!

- Sarah


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If they told you the first date (first week of April) before the litter was born, they may have been overestimating the due date of the litter or something. Given the timing, the end of April sounds more appropriate - the babies will be 7-8 weeks old by then, so perhaps they're holding them the extra week or two to be sure everyone's healthy & gaining well. However, they should have definitely given some kind of explanation for it rather than just pushing the date back.

That all said...I'm still not a fan at all of this breeder from what you've said so far & from their website. I like your plan to see what happens with them & also look elsewhere, just in case.  If you want, you could try emailing again to request that they bring some of their food (even if you have to pay a little extra for it, which is ridiculous, but...) with your baby to make sure you can slowly switch the food. Try asking them to do so without mentioning paying first, with an explanation of why you want it, and see what they say. It shouldn't be a big deal, but...they seem like a weird breeder, so you never know. 

Good luck, and I hope this whole situation has a good ending! Keep us updated on what you find out.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Latrine! 

I may be wrong, but I think I remember you saying that the breeder that you're getting your baby from, is the same breeder that let his hedgehog pose on the cover of National Geographic? The young man?

If that's the same breeder, from what I understand, he seems reliable (key word - SEEMS). But what you explained DOES sound super sketchy. If they finally sent a picture, though, that's good news. But dodging your questions is weird. Also, I just had a chance to check out his website, and he doesn't list any care instructions or anything, which is odd because most breeders do list information about taking care of their hedgies. All he mentioned were the prices, how he bought the breeder's company (at only 18 years old) and the NatGeo cover. 

I would do what Lilymommy suggested, and ask him something specific about how he takes care of his hedgies. Hopefully everything ends up okay, though!


----------



## juliablaszczyk (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking at the site, it looks like he's only about 18 years old which might explain his not so great communication?? just a guess


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, he's the one who got the picture on National Geographic. I'm sure his age probably does have a lot to do with it. I think there are a lot of younger members here, though, that I've learned from. And I think at least one younger person breeding who seems to know what she's doing 

I actually had to find his personal Facebook page, send a friend request and message him through that to get a response. That's ridiculous:/
I'm happy to wait if it's because the babies aren't ready yet, he just has me very nervous, that's all. 
Thanks again, guys!

- Sarah


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

He's going to be bringing her to me THIS Friday!
I'm soooo excited! 

-Sarah


----------

